# Pierogies



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I couldn't decide whether to put this in the mushroom forum or here. Ultimately I think more mushroom guys will come here to see it than people from here go to the mushroom forum. Anyway, this is my first batch of pierogies for bird camp. Various cuts of venison I had to use up, seared on all sides, then braised with some herbs, a little wine, broth, salt and pepper, a little chopped fresh parsley at the end. In another pan, equal parts honey mushrooms and hen of the woods. Sauteed in butter, with some salt and white wine. Cook them down. Roughly shred the braised venison, roughly chop the mushrooms. I put them in a bowl, about 40% mushrooms and 60% venison, then I chilled the mixture (bad idea to try to make pierogies with warm mixture). Here's the cool thing about pierogies at camp. After I stuff them in the dough (that's the picture attached), I boil them until done, and then toss them in melted butter. Spread them out on a sheet pan or piece of foil, and let cool for a few minutes. Lay them out in a large Ziploc freezer bag, and throw them in the freezer. Put in the fridge the night before you want them. Then, get back to camp, heat up a pan, melt a little more butter, open your baggies, and watch them slide right out into the pan. Great meal for a day when you don't get back until late. No cooking really at all. Brown on each side, and serve with sour cream. Guys were eating these for breakfast last year.  I also made another batch that I have to fill tonight. Roasted jalapenos, mashed potatoes, cheddar cheese, crumbled up bacon, salt and pepper.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Yummm!
I like to bake similar now and then. Good even cold, or in a pocket warmed out hunting.
I cheat and use store bought pie dough as of late.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Looks good zig. Care to share your dough recipe?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

zig said:


> I couldn't decide whether to put this in the mushroom forum or here. Ultimately I think more mushroom guys will come here to see it than people from here go to the mushroom forum. Anyway, this is my first batch of pierogies for bird camp. Various cuts of venison I had to use up, seared on all sides, then braised with some herbs, a little wine, broth, salt and pepper, a little chopped fresh parsley at the end. In another pan, equal parts honey mushrooms and hen of the woods. Sauteed in butter, with some salt and white wine. Cook them down. Roughly shred the braised venison, roughly chop the mushrooms. I put them in a bowl, about 40% mushrooms and 60% venison, then I chilled the mixture (bad idea to try to make pierogies with warm mixture). Here's the cool thing about pierogies at camp. After I stuff them in the dough (that's the picture attached), I boil them until done, and then toss them in melted butter. Spread them out on a sheet pan or piece of foil, and let cool for a few minutes. Lay them out in a large Ziploc freezer bag, and throw them in the freezer. Put in the fridge the night before you want them. Then, get back to camp, heat up a pan, melt a little more butter, open your baggies, and watch them slide right out into the pan. Great meal for a day when you don't get back until late. No cooking really at all. Brown on each side, and serve with sour cream. Guys were eating these for breakfast last year.  I also made another batch that I have to fill tonight. Roasted jalapenos, mashed potatoes, cheddar cheese, crumbled up bacon, salt and pepper.


Too much work my man, but they do look good, now make a batch of farmers cheese...

I have an old lady half a mile away that makes some beauties like grandma used to make.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

kroppe said:


> Looks good zig. Care to share your dough recipe?


Sure. This is what I've always used. Again, passed down for generations from the other side of the pond...

Whenever I (or when my grandma was alive, we) make pierogi, it is an "event." We make a lot so we can put a lot in the freezer. So, this recipe makes about 40 or so. 

8 cups flour
2 eggs
2-3 tsp. salt
2 1/2 cups cold water

That's it. My grandma always did it by hand. But, my preference is a KitchenAid with a dough paddle. I suppose you could use a food processor with a dough attachment, but I feel like the paddle in the mixer does a better job of substituting for the hand kneading. Good luck!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> Too much work my man, but they do look good, now make a batch of farmers cheese...
> 
> I have an old lady half a mile away that makes some beauties like grandma used to make.


Yeah, it's a lot of work. But, I'm a glutton for work in the kitchen. If I'm in the kitchen for 8 hours on a Sunday, I'm happy for 8 hours.... 

The farmers cheese pierogi was always the go to. When my grandma took a day to make pierogi, she would make half farmers cheese and potato, and half sauerkraut with bits of pork. I still make both to this day, but like to mess around with other things. She would also sometimes use well drained cottage cheese with the potato ones too. That was pretty good. She also made them with fresh blueberries and a little brown sugar. Those were like treasure when we were kids. It seemed like the minute they were done, they were gone.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

zig said:


> Yeah, it's a lot of work. But, I'm a glutton for work in the kitchen. If I'm in the kitchen for 8 hours on a Sunday, I'm happy for 8 hours....
> 
> The farmers cheese pierogi was always the go to. When my grandma took a day to make pierogi, she would make half farmers cheese and potato, and half sauerkraut with bits of pork. I still make both to this day, but like to mess around with other things. She would also sometimes use well drained cottage cheese with the potato ones too. That was pretty good. She also made them with fresh blueberries and a little brown sugar. Those were like treasure when we were kids. It seemed like the minute they were done, they were gone.


They've really expanded the varieties for sure, kraut, potato, and farmer's cheese was about it as a youngster though...Keep up the good work, it keeps the traditions alive.

I did make some dill pickle soup about a month ago that turned out decent.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> They've really expanded the varieties for sure, kraut, potato, and farmer's cheese was about it as a youngster though...Keep up the good work, it keeps the traditions alive.
> 
> I did make some dill pickle soup about a month ago that turned out decent.


Huh... I thought I've tried everything. Never had dill pickle soup. Gonna have to try that. I love pickles. I don't like saying I love pickles, cuz that's a trap door waiting to open.... Anyway, the same grandma that used to make pierogies, she made a mean counter pickle. So good that my Grandpa was a real jerk about sharing them.....


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

zig said:


> Huh... I thought I've tried everything. Never had dill pickle soup. Gonna have to try that. I love pickles. I don't like saying I love pickles, cuz that's a trap door waiting to open.... Anyway, the same grandma that used to make pierogies, she made a mean counter pickle. So good that my Grandpa was a real jerk about sharing them.....


When you're back in Petoskey again try "The Polish Kitchen", they have two locations, one in downtown Petoskey and one by Harbor Springs airport on m-119.
Their version of dill pickle soup is decent but I'm sure once you make it, yours would be better, but don't get the pierogis there for a Polish joint their pitiful.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> When you're back in Petoskey again try "The Polish Kitchen", they have two locations, one in downtown Petoskey and one by Harbor Springs airport on m-119.
> Their version of dill pickle soup is decent but I'm sure once you make it, yours would be better, but don't get the pierogis there for a Polish joint their pitiful.


You know, I saw that place. We didn't go because we had already eaten lunch and it was the middle of the afternoon. But, I thought to myself, "I should go there next time." Funny thing is, I've only been to a handful of Polish joints, but I've never been super impressed with their pierogies. There's a place in Chicago that is AWESOME, but even their pierogies were just Ok to me. Some of the fillings at the restaurants are pretty good, but the dough never impresses me. I don't know, I always like the chewiness of my grandma's recipe. I always feel like the ones I get at the restaurants have been too soft when it comes to the dough, like Mrs. T's..... Yuck.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

zig said:


> You know, I saw that place. We didn't go because we had already eaten lunch and it was the middle of the afternoon. But, I thought to myself, "I should go there next time." Funny thing is, I've only been to a handful of Polish joints, but I've never been super impressed with their pierogies. There's a place in Chicago that is AWESOME, but even their pierogies were just Ok to me. Some of the fillings at the restaurants are pretty good, but the dough never impresses me. I don't know, I always like the chewiness of my grandma's recipe. I always feel like the ones I get at the restaurants have been too soft when it comes to the dough, like Mrs. T's..... Yuck.


Yep, it's tough to eat Polish food in a restaurant Polish Kitchen is okay, but someone should kick them in the junk for putting out those crappy pierogis on a plate.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Three Brothers restaurant in Dearborn was always good. Looks like they moved to Plymouth. Stuffed cabbage, sauerkraut and kielbasa, good eats.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Three Brothers restaurant in Dearborn was always good. Looks like they moved to Plymouth. Stuffed cabbage, sauerkraut and kielbasa, good eats.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Three Brothers restaurant in Dearborn was always good. Looks like they moved to Plymouth. Stuffed cabbage, sauerkraut and kielbasa, good eats.


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I heard the legs inn was good in harbor springs area?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

shawnhunts1 said:


> I heard the legs inn was good in harbor springs area?


Cross Village,,,,, it's popular for sure, but for the 35 years that I've been up here I've never been there. I kind of stay away from the tourist spots.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

My grandma used to make them when she was alive with a meatball with bacon green pepper and onion. Damn I miss her and her pierogi's!!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

zig said:


> Sure. This is what I've always used. Again, passed down for generations from the other side of the pond...
> 
> Whenever I (or when my grandma was alive, we) make pierogi, it is an "event." We make a lot so we can put a lot in the freezer. So, this recipe makes about 40 or so.
> 
> ...


Years ago The Frugal Gourmet had a program with almost the identical recipe, he said it was authentic old world. He used a bit less water and added a couple tablespoons of sour cream. Works good.

The Turtle soup Inn on 6 mile in Detroit used to deep fry 'em and they had a beautiful bubbly/crispy crust.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just found at Olesons north of Petoskey in the freezer section The Polish Kitchen's pierogis.
I was telling my son about this thread and how it then went to Polish Kitchen and their soups, he's never had their pierogis so I picked up a pack for him.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried the pierogies at Jennie's Pierogies. There is a location in Garden City and One in Warren. I have wanted to give them a try and haven't had a chance.

http://jenniespierogies.com/


----------

